# Daddy is back



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Hope you all made your money in the past week I was in exile because all your blocks belong to me.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Did they have work for you?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Wish we had 10pm-12am blocks here. We are just 8am-10pm here.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So with the 10 p.m. to midnight block is that .com?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> So with the 10 p.m. to midnight block is that .com?


Must be Prime Now.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

WMUber said:


> Did they have work for you?


Yes, I delivered to 3 drops. Got back to the warehouse by 11:15pm. They had a monster drop for me, but no way it could fit in my Prius so they gave it to guy with a SUV. This was 42 packages grand total weight of 243lbs and going to the same location. We were all so jealous of him, he probably got tipped big times.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

miauber1x831 said:


> Must be Prime Now.


Never do anything other than Prime.


----------

